# Help me decide



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm entering Bella's picture in a local contest and I'm trying to decide which picture to use. It's gotta be a cute one because the grand prize is a nice little check that we could take and go on a shopping spree  . I think she's hands down the cutest dog in town, now I just have to convince everyone else......

#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6








#7








#8


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: I love them all :wub: 
If I had to pick just one I would say #7.
She is beautiful, hope she wins~~ :biggrin:


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG..she is absolutely adorable and should definately win!
My choice, if I HAD to choose would be #6 (or #7)!!!!!!!

Good luck,


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She is beautiful :wub: and all the pics are great but having to chose I'd say #7. Good luck in the contest!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorites are #1 and #6! She is such a cutie, I hope she wins. :aktion033:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

7, 5 and 1.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I like #7. It would be even cuter if you could zoom in on her in it so you could see her up close bc she's so cute! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww she looks so cute in them all but Id say #7 :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is adorable in all of them I say 1, 6 & 7. It looks like we all like 7 though!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Those are fabulous pictures. I love #7, too, and the one on the porch. They are all precious, Angelynn. Good luck. She's got to be the cutest dog in your town. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is adorable.......I would say #1,#7


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

They are all incredibly cute , but my favorite is #7  . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be the oddball, but I like #3 and #8 best


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so gorgeous.love all her dresses.my vote is no 1. :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Now see, like #1. #6 is cute too though. Of course...they're ALL cute lol...but I like 1 and 6 best. That's just me :0)
~~Cheri~~
Good luck with the contest! You've set the bar pretty high...I don't think those other dogs have a chance!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like #3! If you use #7 be sure and crop in tighter.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i dont know how they judge the photos but she is adorable in all of them. as a photographer #6 and #7 are good composition and good lighting so those are my pick


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, precious, precious, precious! :wub: My vote is for #6!
All are beautiful, though ... are you going to frame them? They would make a nice collage in a frame too!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

She's beautiful! I say 1, 6, 7, and 8, but #1 is def my fav!

-nina-


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: i love all the pictures but my favorite are 1,6,7


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> I'll be the oddball, but I like #3 and #8 best [/B]


Those are my favorites too!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love them all!!! :wub: If I have to pick, 6 and 8 are my favs!! :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> well i dont know how they judge the photos but she is adorable in all of them. as a photographer #6 and #7 are good composition and good lighting so those are my pick[/B]


The public gets to vote so it's really just judged on cuteness. My neice took those two and she's studying to be a photographer so she'll be excited that you picked those.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583864
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny thing is, I think those are my favorites. Not because they're the best pictures but because they really show who she is. She's a silly little girl that at the end of the day just wants to cuddle.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

7 and 8 are my favorites!!! Of course they're all cute as hek, but those two stand out for me.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG...they are so cute.. I love 1 and 8 I think.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=583874
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny thing is, I think those are my favorites. Not because they're the best pictures but because they really show who she is. She's a silly little girl that at the end of the day just wants to cuddle.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think that's why they are so sweet. I mean, you couldn't take a bad picture of her :wub: But, those two really show the affection and get me going awwww how sweet..So, those two are my favorite


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

#7 :wub: !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I vote for either #1 or #7. She is sure to win. Fingers crossed for you girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I love 1- 7 - 8 :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Number ONE :wub: Made my heart skip a beat, but I have a VERY soft spot for that DARLING cute turned head.

Secondly I love number 7.

Good luck, please keep us posted when she WINS!
Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I'm entering Bella's picture in a local contest and I'm trying to decide which picture to use. It's gotta be a cute one because the grand prize is a nice little check that we could take and go on a shopping spree  . I think she's hands down the cutest dog in town, now I just have to convince everyone else......[/B]


I love them all, too, but I think my favorites are #4, 5 & 6. 

She's SUCH a little doll! 

Cyndi


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

My favorite is #8. Good luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable & all the pics are good, but my favorite is #1


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I like #7 - but closer up

and #8 :wub: 

Although they are all good! I'm sure she'll win!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!!! Its adorable fluff overload!!! LOL!!  My picks are #1, #6 & #7, even though all of them are absolutely too cute for words!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I like 1, 5, and 7. I love the colours in 5 - they show her white fur beautifully. You can't go wrong with any of those pictures!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

#1 definetly!!! What a little angel... you guys have it in the bag! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I like them all but #7 is just too cute!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

#7 is definitely my favorite. I showed the pictures to my bf and he said hands down, #7 is the cutest! :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

#1 and #7


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm having difficulty choosing a favorite. I love, love, LOVE all of them, but my favorites are #1, 6, 7, and 8. :wub: How's that for decisive?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hard choice, but I would say 6 or 7.


Good luck.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She is beyond cute!! I'd say #1, or #8. She looks so content and happy in #8!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She's cute in all of them, but hands down for me the cutest is 8!!

She looks like such a little cuddle baby and I love double pig tails, too cute. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love them ALL! :wub: 

If I had to pick, I'd say ...... zoom in a little & crop #7. As an equal first, I'd say # 8 is just perfect!!! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, so far seven in the lead with one being a close second. I'm glad I asked because most likely I would have picked something completely different. When I look at the pictures I can tell what she's thinking and it influences my opinion. Hopefully that doesn't make me sound like a complete weirdo, but ya'll understand, right?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She is a cutie in all of them! Hmm....I would say #1 or #6. Good luck!!! Got my fingers and B&E have their paws crossed that Bella wins!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I love them ALL! But I especially love #1 and #6. What a little angel! :wub: 
Good luck!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

For me, it's #6, hands down!  #7 is cute too but there's just something about #6 that catches my eye! Bella's so pretty.... she's sure to win! Good Luck!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I say number 6, or number 7 if you can enlarge and crop it to maximize her cuteness!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I cropped seven a little bit, is it better?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, she is adorable :wub: Love that picture!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Much better! You should edit your original post to say you posted the new photo on post #51 so everyone can look at your change.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I say #1 and the new #7. She has that look in her eyes that says "pick me, pick me, arn't I purty!!!"


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

#7 (or even 8)!! :wub:  good luck


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-7 for sure-cropped the way you fixed it!! Love it!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I love 1 and 6! I am rooting for ya!*


----------



## vanessan (Jan 20, 2008)

I love #7! Good luck!! :wub:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

She looks adorable in the close up of #7. Best of luck!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I cropped seven a little bit, is it better?[/B]


Yes, the cropping is better, IMHO. I took it a little further and made it a vertical... Just was thinking that the background really didn't add to the composition... it isn't flowers, etc. so I darkened the background. 

[attachment=37769:HVsit_ch...ropped_2.jpg]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584155
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! I never would have thought to do that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

they're all beautiful, but my favorites are #3 and #8.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I was going to say 7.

I like 6 too but 7 is a great angle that is quite nice in the composition.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are all great pix, but I really like#1 Jill


----------



## *TINKERBELL* (May 26, 2008)

My vote is on #1. The color, the pose, the whole picture is adorable!!! (you can't miss with any of these pics) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

They are all wonderful! I think my favorites are #1 and #7. In #1, her head is cocked so sweetly and #7 is just adorable. Good luck. Let us know which one you chose and how you did in the contest!!!


----------



## cupcake (May 16, 2008)

NUMBER 1, she is sure to win.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is definitely the cutest little girl in the world! But number 1 gets my vote.
Good luck Tiffany!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I love them ALL!!! But my favorites are #1, 3, and 8...

But she is sure to win no matter which one you pick


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love 1, 5 & 6. She's a cutie!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she so cute! I like #7 the most..then #8 bc her pose is 8 is sweet..but #7 is my favorite.

I hope you win!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, how did Bella do in the contest? Which picture did you decide on?


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

If I must pick, I choose 6 (or 7). They are all so great!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How did the contest go? Which picture did you submit :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is my vote!!! Look how cute her face is in this pic and her head is a little tilted! what a sweetheart!
#7









But I also love this one!!!! Cutie Pie!!!

#8








[/QUOTE]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 25 2008, 05:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596371


> How did the contest go? Which picture did you submit :biggrin:[/B]



I went with #7. Of course I think Bella is the cutest but there are several other very cute dogs entered. The voting starts this Sunday and I have to pay 25 cents to vote. :smilie_tischkante: I'm going to go broke! 

You can see her here: 

She's #38
http://getpublished.news-leader.com/Clario...dol/Gallery.php


----------

